# Tera download



## Fusselkorn (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Eine Freundin hat mir grade ein Problem geschrieben das sie mit Tera hat und zwar hat sie den download gestartet und es bis 100% heruntergeladen, der "Spielen" Button funktionierte allerdings nicht und er wurde auch nicht hervorgehoben als sie mit der Maus drüber fuhr, sie hat den Launcher neu gestartet und er ist wieder bei 0% download gewesen allerdings passiert seit 20 Minuten nichts und dort steht nur "Ladevorgang läuft".
Ich selbst spiele Tera nicht aber es wäre schön wenn jemand weiterhelfen könnte damit sie es testen kann. 

Mfg Fusselkorn


----------



## Davinho1 (22. Januar 2013)

Hat sie die Reparaturfunktion genutzt?

Falls das nicht klappt, dann hier 2 Möglichkeiten:



> Möglichkeit eins:
> -gehe in dein TERA Verzeichnis
> -lösche gl.version und/oder gl_v2.version
> -starte den TERA-Launcher
> ...



Falls nichts davon funktioniert, dann sollte sie sich im offiziellen Tera Forum registrieren und in dem Bereich ihre Probleme schildern: https://forum.tera-europe.com/forumdisplay.php?f=490
Aternativ könnte sie sich beim Support melden, aber in der Regel geht das hier schneller.


----------

